# Do I buy it???



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a 2002 Chev 2500HD for sale. I could use an upgrade to pull my trailer. The truck is loaded, with a shell. 8.1 Vortec, Alison tranny, everything you could want in a tow vehicle. It has an ext cab, not a crew like I really want. Its the right color, with 54K miles. Do I buy it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If the price is right yes buy it. My sister just bought that exact truck, same year and everything. She found one with 3500 miles, yes 3500 miles. Still smells new inside. She got a hell of a deal on it too.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My 2002 suburban has nearly 275K miles on it, I'd snatch it up for the right price.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

YES.

Low mileage for a 2002!

I bought a new one last year and a big driver for me was the full crew cab. My other one had the extended with the suicide doors and my kids outgrew the back seat. Nice to have the extra space for passengers.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

The question to ask yourself is how often will people be riding in the backseat? If you have kids that will be riding back there all the time, having the extra leg room makes a big difference on a long trip. But for the right price and with that low of miles.... maybe the kids can just deal with it. haha


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Buy it all day long. Thats a unique opportunity. I had a chance a year ago to buy a 02 5.9 liter cummins with 59k miles and passed. Been regretting it ever since. If you dont end up liking it you have some selling power.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

No!!, but give me the sellers name.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

8.1L is a great motor. I would definitely consider buying it. Next best thing to a Duramax.


----------

